# What is this



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend went to a garage sale today and bought these. The seller said they are knitting needles but I don't think so. First of all they are quite heavy and only 7.5 inches. Anyone want to make a guess?


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know but I don't think they are knitting needles either.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Nails???


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe homemade needles is my guess.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tent pegs?


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Maybe homemade needles is my guess.


They look like they are professionally made. The black is rubber and can slide down the spike.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

If you gave them to me I'd think they were used to start a pilot hole in wood before putting in a screw.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


That's what I think too - the sliding black piece could be for marking the depth of the hole. I dunno..............


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't see the head clearly, but maybe a Phillips head screwdriver. I would say definitely NOT knitting needles if I were to hazard a guess


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

carrad47 said:


> Can't see the head clearly, but maybe a Phillips head screwdriver. I would say definitely NOT knitting needles if I were to hazard a guess


I was thinking some kind of jewelry screw driver to use on glasses.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The certainly don't look like any knitting needles I've ever seen!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

carrad47 said:


> Can't see the head clearly, but maybe a Phillips head screwdriver. I would say definitely NOT knitting needles if I were to hazard a guess


Here is another picture. They are about the thickness of a size 13 mm needle.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Wish my hubby was here right now. Cause I purdy sure he'd know.
I have seen something like this before... they are a part of a bigger thing... they hold something in place. 

I don't think they are a tool...
Grrrrrrrrrrrr maybe I will think on it some more.... I'll be back. 
 :roll:


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Maybe a metal punch.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Some type of a stake for a tent or other canopy type structure. My guess.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

They look like the bolts that hold the drum still when you buy a new washing machine.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

My DH says they look like gutter nails....


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How in the world could anyone mistake these for knitting needles as there is on point on the ends that I can see.
Where oh where is Jessica-Jean, she could tell you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> My friend went to a garage sale today and bought these. The seller said they are knitting needles but I don't think so. First of all they are quite heavy and only 7.5 inches. Anyone want to make a guess?


I think it looks a bit like a roofing nail with its own washer that would compress and keep any water from leaking through where that nail is.
Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh maybe the screw they put in your bones when they need to be fixed. Looks like stainless steel. Just another guess. LOL


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm back!

They are part of some kind of furniture that you put together. A cabinet or bookshelf or perhaps a desk. 

I've seen some similar before... maybe smaller but I've seen them before. The polished heads are what gave me the clue. 

Anyway I think someone bought something, put it together and these be the leftovers. Meaning that perhaps a cabinet that had 3 shelves but they only needed two... these would be the extra hardware left over.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> I'm back!
> 
> They are part of some kind of furniture that you put together. A cabinet or bookshelf or perhaps a desk.
> 
> ...


I agree. Well, with some of the guesses. They were clearly made for _something_, but I'm not sure just what.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure they aren't knitting needles, but in a pinch, they might work as an emergency substitute.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Nails???


I think so too. The rubber on the top is to keep water out of the hole.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How long are they?

What is the metal they are made of?
They look shiny which means they are not a nail and they don't look like any punch I have ever seen.

The rubber could be a stop or a finger grip.
Are their threads under the rubber?
Does that rubber move easily down the shank?

How old are they? Any history info?


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

they look kind of like hinge pins


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

misslucille40 said:


> Tent pegs?


My dh's guess too. I would think some sort of punch


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

tamarque said:


> How long are they?
> 
> What is the metal they are made of?
> They look shiny which means they are not a nail and they don't look like any punch I have ever seen.
> ...


They are 7.5 inches long, about the same size as a size 10 mm knitting needle, seem to be made of stainless steel and quite heavy. The rubber moves down the shank and is tight. There are no threads under the rubber.


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

I know that they are not knitting needles, however, they do look like the tool that my mechanic uses to plug small holes in my car tires.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

They look like parts for a screwdriver to me.


----------



## teutases (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know but will show the picture around...you've got me curious...please let us know if you find out


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If you gave them to me I'd think they were used to start a pilot hole in wood before putting in a screw.


Agreed.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a punch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounding more like a part to something, a finish part given the slick finish. If SS then it is something designed to be rust proof as well as for appearance. Think parts of an exercise equipment piece that has to be assembled. The rubber may be a bumper piece. 7.5" long is long enough to be some kind of holding pin and it is fairly thick (think size 13 or bigger needle). I have similar parts on a Total Gym. Those parts would have to be heavy enough to withstand serious pressure and use.

Given that is is probably a specialty piece, you may never know for sure what it was for, but it sure has generated a lot of creative speculation on KP and will scratch your grey matter for how to make use of these pieces.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

bcasuso said:


> I know that they are not knitting needles, however, they do look like the tool that my mechanic uses to plug small holes in my car tires.


Those tools usually have a bit of cross handle in order to hold them for pushing in and pulling out of the tire


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If you gave them to me I'd think they were used to start a pilot hole in wood before putting in a screw.


Yes, I think you have that right, used to see my dad using these, are they called punches or bradawls maybe?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have never seen an awl looking like this. The tips are usually much narrower from what this photo shows. Awls are pretty sharp and have longer tips so you can control the size of the hole. Punches are hit at the end with a hammer and there is sign of such damage on these heads. I have used awls and punches for decades and have never seen any constructed like these.


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

They are used to put two pieces together that need to be able to move something like a hinge would do but not a hinge.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have never seen knitting needles like these either. I have no clue what they could be though. Hope someone can help us here . :-D :-D :-D


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Could they be handmade needles where you take the black rings off, then use the rings to stop the stitches falling off.

Thats how I would use them.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Could they be handmade needles where you take the black rings off, then use the rings to stop the stitches falling off.

Thats how I would use them.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> My friend went to a garage sale today and bought these. The seller said they are knitting needles but I don't think so. First of all they are quite heavy and only 7.5 inches. Anyone want to make a guess?


They appear to be gutter spikes


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sarge409142 said:


> They are used to put two pieces together that need to be able to move something like a hinge would do but not a hinge.


you are thinking along the same lines as I posted.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

The points are too short to be a knitting needle.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


That's the first thing I thought of.... An awl


----------



## Grama Guinn (Sep 12, 2013)

My husband says they are a carriage bolt that holds 2 things together. a bolt goes on the other end Have some bar stools that connect with some that are very similar.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like a decking spike to me.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

i think this may be a best answer.


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks very similar to the craft needles I bought some years back that had a sticky point so that you could pick up sequins, tiny beads, etc.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I could use them to poke holes in the roast to insert garlic or herbs before roasting


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

How sharp are the points? If very very sharp they are probably for marking or piercing. If blunt-----I dunno! Definitely not knitting needles.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I googled gutter nail picture and I believe that's what they are......


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Love it !!! ann


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Love it! was for henhouse2011..... ann


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I. Heart Knitting said:


> I googled gutter nail picture and I believe that's what they are......


I do believe you're right. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yanagi said:


> I do believe you're right. :thumbup:


Sorry to say you are wrong. Gutter spikes do not have such a long bumper on them and I have never seen any that have a bumper. I still say it is some part of a mechanical connection on an assembly.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the highly polished nail head means it is intended to be seen and not up on the roof holding the gutter. JMHO


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tielma said:


> I think the highly polished nail head means it is intended to be seen and not up on the roof holding the gutter. JMHO


Yes, and that is what I pointed out earlier.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


Agree


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my DH says they look like stainless steel nails with a rubber spacer on the end, but he said if he owned them he would research it further.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I could use them to poke holes in the roast to insert garlic or herbs before roasting


Now, _that_ is a good idea, even if it's not what they were made for. :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Grama Guinn said:


> My husband says they are a carriage bolt that holds 2 things together. a bolt goes on the other end Have some bar stools that connect with some that are very similar.


this makes the most sense to me except carriage bolts are threaded and these are clearly nail type.

We have furniture sections (media unit) that connects together with similar types of pegs (only ours were wood to match the furniture). I think the rubber might be there to seal the hole so the units don't wobble.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I just posted these on my FB page. Maybe someone will have a cohesive answer for us soon.

tiz a puzzlement.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

These do look like gutter spike nails but the ferrule part is way too short. The ferrule in gutter nails cover almost the entire nail and the ferrule does not hug the nail.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

When I first looked at them, I thought they were potato nails (helps potato to cook faster in the oven for baked potatoes), but the gasket didn't make sense. Would love to know what it really is.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

The point looks way too short for knitting needles. My thought was similar to tent stakes, only the type used to hold down an outdoor rug or tarp.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> I could use them to poke holes in the roast to insert garlic or herbs before roasting


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

carrad47 said:


> Can't see the head clearly, but maybe a Phillips head screwdriver. I would say definitely NOT knitting needles if I were to hazard a guess


I vote for Phillips head also.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If you gave them to me I'd think they were used to start a pilot hole in wood before putting in a screw.


Me too.


----------



## Connie-Jean (Oct 23, 2012)

Here in the UK we think they are a bradawl for making the start of a hole in something


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> they look kind of like hinge pins


That is what my DH is saying.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

All I can say is the seller was a heck of a salesperson to pass those off as knitting needles!!!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> All I can say is the seller was a heck of a salesperson to pass those off as knitting needles!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Hinge pins are not pointy on the end.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Caroline Currer said:


> My friend went to a garage sale today and bought these. The seller said they are knitting needles but I don't think so. First of all they are quite heavy and only 7.5 inches. Anyone want to make a guess?


Umbrella roofing nails with rubber washers.
Extremely good quality I must say.

Nothing about knitting here folks.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I can tell you what it isn't, such as not a knitting needle or not a screw driver, but I can't tell you what it is. Hubby thinks because it is stainless steel, it probably is made for outdoors. The rubber "grommet?" is too long to "squash down" to seal something, so maybe is removed, spike part placed through hole, then rubber piece replaced??? In case you can't tell, I enjoy going into hardware stores almost as much as yarn/craft stores. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

My Hubby thinks some kind of Alum. nail maybe; with that Phillips head on them


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

My husband thinks they are the sort of thing that would be used on corrugated iron roofs to batten them down with the rubber in place to prevent water seeping through. I think it is called wriggly tin in Australia.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Kayakser said:


> My Hubby thinks some kind of Alum. nail maybe; with that Phillips head on them


Not a Phillips head, which have a cross shaped slot into which the Phillips head screwdriver fits.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

looks like some sort of stylus....


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

EJS said:


> My DH says they look like gutter nails....


My DH says the same thing! And he is a carpenter.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I would use them for punching holes in my roast of beef for the garlic...best idea out of all the answers!!!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I looked at the images of gutter nails on Google and the one that looked the most like the picture here was called a rivet although it was aluminum. Since these look like stainless steel, I googled "stainless steel rivets" and there are several things that although not exactly the same, are close enough to convince me that that's what they are. 

You sure got our attention!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think they are knitting needles. Probably a part of ..... something.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

After you told the thickness my thoughts are without the rubber part the pins you slide into the hinge to attach a door.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DH worked in hardware for many years, and he said "I dunno". The closest he can guess is it looks like a pin to drop through the hinges that hold a door to the jamb, but the spacer has him stumped.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

They look like tent pegs for an ultralight backpacking tent to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> Umbrella roofing nails with rubber washers.
> Extremely good quality I must say.
> 
> Nothing about knitting here folks.


http://www.google.ca/search?q=Umbrella+roofing+nails&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W9YcU9iOEMibygGo_oCoDA&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=775


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a nail for a metal roof. The rubber keeps it water tight.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, the count of posts for this subject has hit 90. They only cost my friend fifty cents so we truly have got our money's worth, even if there is no definite answer. I think "part of some mechanical device" for instance a piece of exercise equipment, might be what they are for but who can say.

Thanks to all for the input. We sure are an inquisitive group, aren't we?


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> All I can say is the seller was a heck of a salesperson to pass those off as knitting needles!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If they are roofing nails, wouldn't they have to have annular grooving to keep them from pulling out? These look smooth. Unless they are defective because they don't have grooving??


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> If they are roofing nails, wouldn't they have to have annular grooving to keep them from pulling out? These look smooth. Unless they are defective because they don't have grooving??


Talked to a house builder...never seen these before. they are not roofing nails.... sorry


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

These picks look to me as though they may be styluses for computer work. They especially look like the one I used to use for my preIpad address book. Been so long and gotten so old, I can't remember what we used to call those things. LOL


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Beats me!! Don't look like any needles I have ever seen.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like alignment pins for something. They are not gutter nails or carriage bolts because those have thread, and these are smooth.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

You definitely win the prize for showing a picture of an item no one can identify. Hope someone knows and can share with you.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

A quick look and they could pass as knitting needles, but I think they could be posts used to support a plant growing. My husband said they look like long nails used as a support.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> My friend went to a garage sale today and bought these. The seller said they are knitting needles but I don't think so. First of all they are quite heavy and only 7.5 inches. Anyone want to make a guess?


They look like nails of some sort.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

looks a lot like the "anchor down " pegs that our mosquito vac has, you push these pins into the 2 holes on the bottom of the machine into the ground to keep it from blowing over. They are almost identical !!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are too blunt to be a nail of any kind. Don't know exactly what they are either.


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

A rivet?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Awls usually have a handle. If rubber then it isn't old enough to have deteriorated - which it would do being weathered on a roof. It's not a bolt because it would need threads to attach the nut.

What shape is the "nail" end? sharp, pointed, slight point? I too think it's meant to be seen.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

They look like what we have in gyms to change the weight bars intensity on some machines. Pegs


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


. . . or a pin for something.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> When I first looked at them, I thought they were potato nails (helps potato to cook faster in the oven for baked potatoes), but the gasket didn't make sense. Would love to know what it really is.


Oh, I had forgot about the nails we used for baking potatoes in the oven. I believe mine had four nails sticking up so you could do 4 at a time.

thanks for the memory. microwaves have made much of what we use to do now obsolete.


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

Byrdgal said:


> They look like an awl---to punch or mark something???


that's what I was thinking. To punch holes in leather


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

There must be somebody out there who REALLY knows what they are, but some great guesses.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

When we were kids, most of us started to knit on these. They are nails. These look like someone just put some kind of rubber stopper on then.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

The rubber stoppers on the end are something my dad would have done for me to keep the stitches from coming off.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

CindyMB said:


> The rubber stoppers on the end are something my dad would have done for me to keep the stitches from coming off.


Clever, creative Dad!!! ann


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Those would be some very expensive gutter ******.


ptober said:


> They appear to be gutter spikes


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So where are the threads for the nut?


Grama Guinn said:


> My husband says they are a carriage bolt that holds 2 things together. a bolt goes on the other end Have some bar stools that connect with some that are very similar.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Where is the philip part? These have no slot at all.


SQM said:


> I vote for Phillips head also.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They are stainless steel and they do not have a phillips head on them. See photos. I love this. Great way to start a day.


Kayakser said:


> My Hubby thinks some kind of Alum. nail maybe; with that Phillips head on them


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They are much to thick for roofing and roofing is expensive enough without making the nails out of stainless steel.


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.google.ca/search?q=Umbrella+roofing+nails&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W9YcU9iOEMibygGo_oCoDA&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=775


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of a stainless steel rivet. I know nothing about rivets but found this on the internet. The things you have do not match the head of this rivet, but there are other pictures of rivets with a flat head like the ones that you have. I think it is a rivet.

That didn't seem to work. I'll try again.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Second try:


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw a similar thing on Etsy and it said they were spindles.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

val said:


> I saw a similar thing on Etsy and it said they were spindles.


I checked spindle images online and didn't see anything that looked like that.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I checked spindle images online and didn't see anything that looked like that.


Bead Takhli Support Spindle Black White for Supported Spinning of Handspun Lace Yarn or Thread - like Russian or Tibetan or Tahkli

$29.00 USD http://img0.etsystatic.com/010/0/5258537/il_570xN.438949074_ticf.jpg


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

val said:


> Bead Takhli Support Spindle Black White for Supported Spinning of Handspun Lace Yarn or Thread - like Russian or Tibetan or Tahkli
> 
> $29.00 USD http://img0.etsystatic.com/010/0/5258537/il_570xN.438949074_ticf.jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIlrfkcg5uk

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126694032/bead-takhli-support-spindle-black-white

http://www.google.ca/search?q=spin+supported&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=e8YfU4X_JKjcyQGsmoGoDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643#q=supported+spindles+hand+spinning&tbm=isch

Until now, I never understood the bit about 'pricking her finger on a spindle' in the Sleeping Beauty fairy-tale. Now, having seen the points on spindles online, I understand.

However, they're longer and finer - as well as _very_ pointy on *both* ends - than the seven-and-a-half inch long, US knitting needle size 13, stainless steel widgets pictured in this topic. I still don't know what they are, but spindles they ain't.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

val said:


> Bead Takhli Support Spindle Black White for Supported Spinning of Handspun Lace Yarn or Thread - like Russian or Tibetan or Tahkli
> 
> $29.00 USD http://img0.etsystatic.com/010/0/5258537/il_570xN.438949074_ticf.jpg


Don't think so - those are needle thin and don't have the "cap" head on them.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Definitely not a tahkli Spindle.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

That rounded metal end convinces me that they are NOT nails or spikes. I think DHobbit just might be right - part of a bigger item.

No way they're knitting needles!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Some kind of securing pin or bolt for locking 2 pieces together.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

They kind of look like the nails you use to mount gutters.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> That rounded metal end convinces me that they are NOT nails or spikes. I think DHobbit just might be right - part of a bigger item.
> 
> No way they're knitting needles!


No, they aren't, but I'll bet you could knit with them!


----------

